# Reddish Brown Box Color help?



## LizZaluzhnyy (Apr 20, 2011)

** I am a cosmetology student, but I actually want to do a box dye this time around. If you must Aloxxi hair color **

  	Anyway  This is the color hair I want to have:

  	http://www.caramelhaircolor.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/pictures-of-caramel-hair-color.jpg
  	http://i32.tinypic.com/29lba0n.jpg

  	(mainly the top picture)

  	My hair color right now is basically a medium ash brown like this: http://www.quicktint.co.uk/models/medium-ash-brown.jpg

  	I need the box dye brand, the number, and the color name.

  	thank you so much prettys


----------

